# Gold Medal Flour - C&C



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

Toying around with some of my studio lights just to see what I could come up with. I've never done any sort of "product" shot before, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2015)

Lighting-wise, not bad at all.  The specular highlights are a touch strong, possibly because your lights weren't close and/or diffused enough, but in general it looks good.  I would consider moving the flour package a bit off-centre, but I think it's a sound concept.


----------



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Lighting-wise, not bad at all.  The specular highlights are a touch strong, possibly because your lights weren't close and/or diffused enough, but in general it looks good.  I would consider moving the flour package a bit off-centre, but I think it's a sound concept.


Thanks for the comments. I am going to take the original into Lightroom again and try to bring down the highlights.


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2015)

The specular highlights in the bowl of the spoon are troublesome to me.  

The reason is the light is coming from a secondary source and from a completely different direction than the light on everything else.


----------



## harmonn2 (May 25, 2015)

Designer said:


> The specular highlights in the bowl of the spoon are troublesome to me.
> 
> The reason is the light is coming from a secondary source and from a completely different direction than the light on everything else.


Ah, well, I was using a mirror instead of a fill card to reflect light. That's probably the reasoning for that.


----------

